
Show HN: Staten Island Ferry Schedule – Schedule Site for SI/NYC Ferry Commuters - rockdiesel
http://statenislandferryschedule.com/
======
rockdiesel
I'm learning to code right now and this is the first useful website I was able
to put together. While it's very basic, it is extremely gratifying to complete
a project that people can actually use.

It's built with HTML, Materialize CSS and JavaScript.

~~~
raybb
It certainly looks like a good start to me! The next departure section doesn't
have any times for me.

~~~
rockdiesel
Hmmm...It's just some basic JavaScript.

Do you have JavaScript disabled? Adblocker maybe?

What browser are you using?

Are you using 24 hour clock or 12 hour clock?

Someone else had issues with it, but then they said it started working for
them after a few reloads. So I'm not sure what their issue was.

~~~
jastr
It looks like it will fail between 12:00pm - 12:59pm!

On line 264, you likely want to check if hr >= 12.

~~~
rockdiesel
Thank you.

~~~
raybb
Seems to be working now!

~~~
rockdiesel
On your phone or another machine?

~~~
raybb
On my phone.

~~~
rockdiesel
Awesome. Thank you for the update.

